# Ladies, Do you like a guy who can cook?



## Communal Soap (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm no lady, but I can't imagine who wouldn't. If they don't like cooking, they have someone else to do it for them. If they do, then it's another thing to talk about and do together. The only situation where it might be bad is if cooking is strictly me time.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Duh.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't really see how any woman would dislike a man who could cook well. 

Unless of course:

She was set on doing all of the cooking herself for some reason.
She viewed cooking as a very feminine hobby / activity. 
Neither of which make any sense to me...


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Would be nice to finally meet my match for an Iron chef challenge!! Grr...


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

I can make flapjacks real good (as in English flap jacks, not... pancakes) 










You have to get them right, a lot of people over do the, or burn them. In the past I also made a great Pizza, I didn't like it, but everyone else love it lol. 

But I haven't cooked in such a way in years, to be frank I need experience to see if I can "properly cook" or not.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I like anyone who can cook.. Not just guys.


----------

